# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  I 3D printed my house key from a photo.

## Berr

Hello, I'am new here.  I recently bought a replicator 2 and was trying to come up with something interesting things to print after i got tired of making jewelery and toys...  I thought it would be cool to see if the resolution would allow me to make a working house key from a picture I took.  After finally getting the cross section measured out correctly the tooth pattern was easy.  I think I'm going to try a car key next but I'm a bit worried the PLA won't be strong enough. We'll see. 
here is a video of me making, and using it.

----------


## atoff

Sweet... can you post it on Thingiverse?  ...also, what's your address again?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Geoff

> Sweet... can you post it on Thingiverse?  ...also, what's your address again?


thanks, you made me spit my coffee on the keyboard  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cokreeate

> Sweet... can you post it on Thingiverse?  ...also, what's your address again?



Hahaha LMAO

----------


## CaptainObvious

Hmmm... careful with that, if it breaks inside the lock you'll be in trouble. Maybe test the idea with a paddlock first?

----------


## Roxy

> Sweet... can you post it on Thingiverse?  ...also, what's your address again?


Why would you need it posted on Thingiverse?  You just need a picture of it...   And you have that from the video!

----------


## atoff

> Why would you need it posted on Thingiverse?  You just need a picture of it...   And you have that from the video!


Ha, true true... time to add a new Makerbot to my collection.  :Wink: 


Actually, I'd been thinking about doing this with my mailbox key.  I've used plastic keys before, they break... so, not really sure it's a good idea, but really, not a bad idea as a one or two time use throw away key.   Give to a friend with the instructions: Please destroy after use!!

----------

